# To Avoid Future Leaks, NSA Bans Intelligence



## Marauder06 (Aug 24, 2013)

IKIS

http://www.duffelblog.com/2013/07/nsa-leaks-banning-intelligence/



> ...sources confirm that all classified documents and computers have been removed from the agency’s Fort Meade headquarters and the clearances of more than 30,000 employees revoked.
> 
> “The equation is simple,” NSA Director Gen. Keith Alexander said to an audience at Washington’s Georgetown University. “Intelligence leads to leaks. Leaks lead to embarrassing exposés and public outrage, and public outrage leads to Congressional ass-rapings, which are the worst.”





Read more: http://www.duffelblog.com/2013/07/nsa-leaks-banning-intelligence/#ixzz2ctGSuwsj


----------



## Karoshi (Aug 26, 2013)

I thought intelligence was banned a long time ago. Ohhhhhh... you meant intelligence of value and not the HR department's staff.


----------

